
Tesla's Plan to Buy SolarCity Has Major Flaws - peterkshultz
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/06/23/business/dealbook/teslas-plan-to-buy-solarcity-has-major-flaws
======
greenyoda
Broken URL. Looks like it should have ".html" added at the end:

[http://www.nytimes.com/2016/06/23/business/dealbook/teslas-p...](http://www.nytimes.com/2016/06/23/business/dealbook/teslas-
plan-to-buy-solarcity-has-major-flaws.html)

------
sidcool
If the Wall Street disagrees, the probability of it being a good long term
move is high. As some smart man stated quite wisely, "Wall streeters can't see
past their own shadows, at noon"

